# Top Stats?



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Evening,

Was wondering if there is a way to save the number of top stats you want? I want there to be 20, but every time I reload the page, it goes back to 5, or what ever it is.

Thanls


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry missed this.

No, it can't be saved - sorry.


----------

